# Keeping a Horse on a Budget



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a good article, I know first hand how to manage with 4 on a budget add to that 2 kids and 5 dogs it's tough but it can be done.
Everything that doesn't go on the basic necessities to live for myself goes on the horses/dogs ie: I don't eat out, I don't go shopping and I don't go to movies or any other type of activity that requires money. 
Some tell me "you need to get out" but perhaps it's because they couldn't handle the life I've chosen. I have always had to manage on a little bit of nothing so to me it isn't that big of a deal,they may not get a bag of treats like some do and I don't have flashy tack or expensive saddles but everyone is healthy & happy.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That is helpful, thanks for sharing. And welcome to the Forums!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that. I have a tight budget, and I only have 1 horse.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, I really like the article. It's very interesting.
you could talka bout how much the equipment(saddles etc) cost and you could just buy second hand or something...but I think it is really good anyway


----------



## TimA (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies!

I'm hoping any contributions can be added to the article to make it a truly useful resource which can help horse owners manage.

If you have any suggestions please let us know!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll be overly critical here. It seems that its written for the novice horse owner that doesn't know much about horses...so I have to jump on #2...removing the shoes. To me that reads "take those shoes off and turn him out in the pasture...he'll be fine!" When you first take off shoes you usually have to trim MORE frequently...which for the first 6-12 months can actually cost MORE than shoes (at least in my area). #3 I think it should read "leasing" instead of "sharing"...sharing implies to me an informal agreement without legal implications which is bad for both parties especially the horse. And I don't think #6 should be on the list but rather a closing argument in your end paragraph. That's overly critical but I used to be a proofreader at a magazine...so I guess you brought it out in me. Good content though...and with the article I would include a smiling picture of your contributor (Sara) with a happy horse beside her.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also personally add one for horse insurance...it can cost about $600 a year but can help cover surgeries, colic treatment, etc...and save you thousands in the long run.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

that reminds me i have to send in the horse inshurance papers for outlaw and his AQHA paprers.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Great ideas and hope that you can get published. I do think you need a few more details. 

One thing I would add to #2 is that if you do not have shoes on your horse, you could consider learning how to do trims yourself. There are a number of clinics provided in every state that will teach you how to correctly trim a hoof. This is something that I have been considering, but have not done. I do know a fair number of experienced horse people do their own trims. 

I agree with hotreddon that the wording on #3 should be changed. Also, maybe include what it means to lease a horse or half lease. In particular, if you are new to horse ownership, how this may be a good way to get introduced to having a horse and the costs.

Here is another idea to save money. If you own a well schooled horse and board at a stable that gives lessons you may be able to reduce your costs by letting your horse be used for lessons. This is a good option only if you trust the trainer to manage the horse correctly.


----------



## jsark (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the article...but I would agree... I would try everything before having to give my girl away.. including turning my dining room into a stall.. I've joked about it with my husband.. but he knows if it came to it.. I would make it happen

As he says this is only a temporary part of our lives.. why do something drastic that you'll regret later and you culd have just struggled through for a brief time.. even if brief means a few years.. its still brief in the long run

But everyones circumstances are different


----------

